# Situational fishing.



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

So my nephew wants me to take him fishing to essentially one of those "borrow pits" beside the highway that they build a little campground around. This particular one is open to the public for swimming/fishing but it doesn't seem to get fished a lot. I went there when I was a bit younger and just tried to get some bluegills on the old nightcrawler/bobber setup. I have no idea why he wants to fish here so bad but I thought maybe we would give it a shot.. so my question:

You walk up to a big borrow pit, wide open with little to no cover that you can see. Species doesn't matter, just trying to catch some fish. No live bait. What are some techniques you might try and what lure are you throwing first? Im thinking wacky rigged senkos to try and find some bass?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

celtic11 said:


> So my nephew wants me to take him fishing to essentially one of those "borrow pits" beside the highway that they build a little campground around. This particular one is open to the public for swimming/fishing but it doesn't seem to get fished a lot. I went there when I was a bit younger and just tried to get some bluegills on the old nightcrawler/bobber setup. I have no idea why he wants to fish here so bad but I thought maybe we would give it a shot.. so my question:
> 
> You walk up to a big borrow pit, wide open with little to no cover that you can see. Species doesn't matter, just trying to catch some fish. No live bait. What are some techniques you might try and what lure are you throwing first? Im thinking wacky rigged senkos to try and find some bass?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



I'm thinking you're right on.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I was lucky enough to get sole access to one of these this year. I had to start with small spinners and work my way up as the fish I caught got bigger. However the owner couldn't tell me anything about the pond?

You have a huge advantage here. Someone knows the lake well because there is so much activity around and some in the pit itself. I would ask the people working there what's in it and if there are any deep spots, etc. Then decide from there. Hopefully you were 100% right and have the correct bait in mind.

A

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

When in doubt use: Jig 'n' twister, original Rapala minnow, in line spinners or a good old daredevil spoon. If there's fish in there you'll get some. --Tim


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Good to see someone else using dardevles. Love em. Floating raps are also great.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow said:


> When in doubt use: Jig 'n' twister, original Rapala minnow, in line spinners or a good old daredevil spoon. If there's fish in there you'll get some. --Tim
> 
> View attachment 61294


As far as inline spinners go.. would that be like a mepps rooster tail? What size do you use in those. I've found the 1/8 oz to be an automatic for catching some bluegill and smaller fish but haven't caught anything of size on them before.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Id start on a tiny jighead with a white 2" twister with a small blade attached. I always use bigger blade and 3" grub to eliminate small panfish but it sounds like you'd invite that action. It'll also catch bass like my season best 6.7lber from March.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Wacky rigged senko's and topwater baits like a pop r or spook will get you bit. That's at least where I would start anyways.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Borrow pit...like a rock pit?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

i would take a 1/4 oz red eye shad or my new favorite rapala ripnrap in 5/16 and walk the banks making 45* angle casts, this allows you to cover tons of water and find fish on a bait that any fish will bite at. try reeling slow and ticking bottom this time of year with the cold water, maybe toss in a few yoyo's or lift and drop as your reeling


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

This time of year I like flukes, and tiny jig and swim. Also size 8 xraps are good. Stickbaits may not get you the numbers, but if there are big girls in there look out!! Long pauses for bass!


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

ranger373v said:


> Borrow pit...like a rock pit?


The ponds a long the highway where they "borrow" the dirt to build an overpass...







93stratosfishnski said:


> i would take a 1/4 oz red eye shad or my new favorite rapala ripnrap in 5/16 and walk the banks making 45* angle casts, this allows you to cover tons of water and find fish on a bait that any fish will bite at. try reeling slow and ticking bottom this time of year with the cold water, maybe toss in a few yoyo's or lift and drop as your reeling


The initial post was actually back in the summer, but I appreciate your insight anyways as this is my first year that I am still fishing into November. 



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow said:


> When in doubt use: Jig 'n' twister, original Rapala minnow, in line spinners or a good old daredevil spoon. If there's fish in there you'll get some. --Tim
> 
> View attachment 61294


That's a tackle box you can put in your back pocket (unless you wear skinny jeans) and will keep you from going hungry in the coming apocalypse.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> That's a tackle box you can put in your back pocket (unless you wear skinny jeans) and will keep you from going hungry in the coming apocalypse.


I wear loose fit Wranglers with the U-shaped crotch, plenty of room in all the right places.--Tim


----------

